
AI and the End of Truth - incidentnormal
https://medium.com/swlh/ai-and-the-end-of-truth-9a42675de18
======
superqd
This. This article touches on a number of the points I've made to friends in
the last couple of years. I've had a growing sense of dread about what the
world will look like when such tools become easy to obtain and produce
powerful results. Every time I read a new research paper, I was both in awe at
the pace at which things were moving, and scared that it looked like it would
happen in the very near future.

We _will_ reach a point within the next decade or so in which photorealistic
video of just about anything you want will be trivial to create. That will
have enormous benefits to many people in a creative sense, but will usher in
an era of disinformation the likes of which our world has never seen. As the
article states, what we are seeing now truly is the tip of a very massive
iceberg.

What terrified me most when I thought about it, is that I couldn't think of a
way to stop the end of Truth from happening.

------
glovebot
The corollary to this is AI that can detect fake/fabricated items such as
those this article describes. Software that can identify inconsistencies or
artifacts indicative of unauthentic media.

